# Strict new dress code being enforced in Rome for locals and visitors



## Editor

Expats in Italy are being reminded that strict dress codes are being stringently enforced with many popular sites refusing entry to those deemed to be wearing less than suitable attire.Top of the list is St Peter’s Square in Rome where a new dress code has been introduced by the Vatican City. Some visitors turning up [...]

Click to read the full news article: Strict new dress code being enforced in Rome for locals and visitors...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

